# I hate rbsremodeling



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am doing research about my personality. I am working on a niche remodeling project and sales process. I want to know what people think *about me* personality wise. When you see my name you think?

*The poll is anonymous so I can't see who votes just the results*


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

*R*oyal *B**** *S**** Remodeling... :laughing:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Inner city gangbanger with a thriving crack trade pandering to human kinds most basic instincts and desires while positioning himself to one day be mayor of Washington, DC for the purpose of turning it into a legal prostitution and gambling convention center


Am I close?


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

That a glass of vodka on the rocks would sure taste good....no idea why though.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Raunchey Bimbo sluts??

Really big Schl***??


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

*R*eally * B*ad* S*hi*


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

RBS

Reggae Band Singer:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Says right under your name...........village idiot.
What?
You put it there not me!


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't see an "ALL OF THE ABOVE" option...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Rarely Blatantly Sober


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Really bad suicidal?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Repetitious Biotch Slapper:thumbup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I second ChrWright's "All of the above" (except for the idiot part - you generally have a method to your madness)

Relative Bu!! S#$% (I recall posting that in another thread)

Here have one on me :drink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Really Big Sack


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

To me, I would guess that:

you consider yourself an underdog in an unbalanced war, gunning for a prize with a weapon that effectively does a lot of damage. Of course, finding the right target is difficult.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I wanna change my vote to idiot. I added up the results. 20 plus 20 plus 70. Thats 110 percent?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Rabid bazooka squirrel.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am doing research about my personality


Thats right, you were one of the INTJ's here, a system builder. I either get along really well with this type or fight em to the death.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

He hath come again!:clap:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

there are 2 personalities to the guy. I can tell the differences when you write your posts.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Darwin said:


> there are 2 personalities to the guy. I can tell the differences when you write your posts.


One is semi sober the other one is not


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted for knowledgeable wise ass.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

I haven't been here too long but when I see your name I'm thinking that's Micheal Jackson's b*tch :whistling

in reality I figure you've got above average intelligence, lack a bit on self disciline, enjoy life and those around you are more important to you than yourself


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Darwin said:


> there are 2 personalities to the guy. I can tell the differences when you write your posts.


I think youre right, personality that people will accept and the real RBS. Who amoungst us doesnt do this? The wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Ryobi's Biggest Supporter


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Warren said:


> Ryobi's Biggest Supporter


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Warren said:


> Ryobi's Biggest Supporter


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

rwa said:


> in reality I figure you've got above average intelligence, lack a bit on self disciline, enjoy life and those around you are more important to you than yourself


I dont think he has any lack of self discipline, though he may think he does, but thats just because he pushes himself out of comfort zone. Huh? Thats right, call me Mr Dr Phill :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I only went with superstar because of this:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Still tryin to figure out the poll numbers. How hard can it be to get them to add up to 100%? Its like 112% now. 

Aggravating!!!!!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Warren said:


> Still tryin to figure out the poll numbers. How hard can it be to get them to add up to 100%? Its like 112% now.
> 
> Aggravating!!!!!


You're right! WTF:laughing:

I'm reading:
25%
35%
5%
50%

I aint no rocket scientist but,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am doing research about my personality.


I got one when I first slid down the chute, and it's been in flux ever since.

I voted for *R*eally *BS* drinker. Anybody who talks about it that much can't be a _real_ drinker. Or he wouldn't be able to talk. Vodka? I blow my nose in your direction. I'll put you under the table. Get a couple of gallons of Courvoisier and I'll be down to give you a full analysis.

With that out of the way, I'd guess that you don't do all that well with obsequious eye-fluttering with the fairer sex, but really hit your pace when dealing with the guys (HO or workers). Yea or nay?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> You're right! WTF:laughing:
> 
> I'm reading:
> 25%
> ...


and someone called me an idiot


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> and someone called me an idiot


 
Yes, that someone was you.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I always thought it was Recreational Bull Sh!tter
Or Realy Bad Stutter
Or Rarely Been Sober
Or Random Butthole Surfer


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

ah sweet I can click all of them:thumbsup:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I think he is a good ol boy, but that is not one of the choices.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am doing research about my personality. I am working on a niche remodeling project and sales process. I want to know what people think *about me* personality wise. When you see my name you think?
> 
> *The poll is anonymous so I can't see who votes what just the results*


 
Research on your personality? What kind of a job is it that a superstud like you would research his personality? Remodeling the vodka factory?
:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

paulie said:


> Research on your personality? What kind of a job is it that a superstud like you would research his personality? Remodeling the vodka factory?
> :laughing:


Working on a marketing angle. I got a suggestion today from one of my marketing outlets and wanted to see if what she said had merit


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

It's official; 125% of the votes are in!:laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

RBS is one of my favorites, right behind ModernStyle, 480sparky, AboveAndBeyond, Ahren, alland1, andrew07, ARPPP, backhoe1, BCConstruction, BigSlick, Bill Z, Bob Kovacs, BobsLandscaping, bobsmith, boo, BrianHay, Bud Cline, carlosmg1991, celcon, ChainsawCharlie, Charles_cz, Chris G, ClemS, Coastal Pros, CrpntrFrk, Dan V., DeanV, deckman22, DJ9222, doubleaction, DQM, earthmover, ecr, electrichelper, firemike, Five Star, FPI, genecarp, George Z, GnB Co., Greg Di, hanco, Handymanservice, HanerEnterprise, harelip dog, hobknob, Home Work Pro, HomerJ, hydrofoiler, INTRA, Jason W, jcrenfrow, jeffatsquan, Jeremy E, Jesse Kirchhoff, jkfox624, *joasis*, Joe Wood, John Hyatt, JPF, katoman, kevjob, knucklehead, kpatrix, Leo G, loneframer, lowrder, lt142, mact60, mcci, Metrojoebarbs, mics_54, Mike Finley, Mike Taylor, Mike(VA), Mitch M, mojonba, Morning Wood, MR.WRENCH, nlgutters, Paragon Home Re, Paramount Contr, Patrick, paulie, pbranam, pfrech, platinumLLC, Railman, Randy Z, raskolnikov, Resta, rick0913, rickmccarthy, RickS, ruskent, rwa, samccard, Schmidt & Co, Scribbles, SDC, silvertree, Skye Builders, sledman, slowforthecones, SLSTech, SpecOne, stars13bars2, steves, tgeb, thom, Tinstaafl, Tom R, tomkcd, tomstruble, trptman, Tru_Blue, tsb, TxElectrician, Voiles, vwdave, wallmaxx, WarnerConstInc., Warren, WarriorWithWood, wowgold79wow,


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason W said:


> It's official; 125% of the votes are in!:laughing:


Acorn promised me 127%


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I voted for 2 out of 4 and it took both votes:laughing:

Now I can't even remember what I picked.:blink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I couldn't decide so I picked em all! :thumbup: I think you are a cool guy, knowledgeable and depending on what you wrote on the next two pages.. I think the project will come out alright. Without peeking are you going to dress up in an animal costume on a busy street with an "RBS Remodeling" sign?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I got one when I first slid down the chute, and it's been in flux ever since.
> 
> I voted for *R*eally *BS* drinker. Anybody who talks about it that much can't be a _real_ drinker. Or he wouldn't be able to talk. Vodka? I blow my nose in your direction. I'll put you under the table. Get a couple of gallons of Courvoisier and I'll be down to give you a full analysis.
> 
> With that out of the way, I'd guess that you don't do all that well with obsequious eye-fluttering with the fairer sex, but really hit your pace when dealing with the guys (HO or workers). Yea or nay?


 _*"obsequious"*_ Ding, Ding, someone from contractor talk has been reading a dictionary.:shutup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I couldn't decide so I picked em all! :thumbup: I think you are a cool guy, knowledgeable and depending on what you wrote on the next two pages.. I think the project will come out alright. Without peeking are you going to dress up in an animal costume on a busy street with an "RBS Remodeling" sign?


Depends on the outcome of the votes. He is an idiot vote is picking up steam:blink:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Depends on the outcome of the votes. He is an idiot vote is picking up steam:blink:


That's that guys who just unscrewed the cap on the second bottle, they'll deny it tomorrow.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> RBS is one of my favorites, right behind ModernStyle, 480sparky, AboveAndBeyond, Ahren, alland1, andrew07, ARPPP, backhoe1, BCConstruction, BigSlick, Bill Z, Bob Kovacs, BobsLandscaping, bobsmith, boo, BrianHay, Bud Cline, carlosmg1991, celcon, ChainsawCharlie, Charles_cz, Chris G, ClemS, Coastal Pros, CrpntrFrk, Dan V., DeanV, deckman22, DJ9222, doubleaction, DQM, earthmover, ecr, electrichelper, firemike, Five Star, FPI, genecarp, George Z, GnB Co., Greg Di, hanco, Handymanservice, HanerEnterprise, harelip dog, hobknob, Home Work Pro, HomerJ, hydrofoiler, INTRA, Jason W, jcrenfrow, jeffatsquan, Jeremy E, Jesse Kirchhoff, jkfox624, *joasis*, Joe Wood, John Hyatt, JPF, katoman, kevjob, knucklehead, kpatrix, Leo G, loneframer, lowrder, lt142, mact60, mcci, Metrojoebarbs, mics_54, Mike Finley, Mike Taylor, Mike(VA), Mitch M, mojonba, Morning Wood, MR.WRENCH, nlgutters, Paragon Home Re, Paramount Contr, Patrick, paulie, pbranam, pfrech, platinumLLC, Railman, Randy Z, raskolnikov, Resta, rick0913, rickmccarthy, RickS, ruskent, rwa, samccard, Schmidt & Co, Scribbles, SDC, silvertree, Skye Builders, sledman, slowforthecones, SLSTech, SpecOne, stars13bars2, steves, tgeb, thom, Tinstaafl, Tom R, tomkcd, tomstruble, trptman, Tru_Blue, tsb, TxElectrician, Voiles, vwdave, wallmaxx, WarnerConstInc., Warren, WarriorWithWood, wowgold79wow,


 

hahaha i am above you rbs... looser......


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I got one when I first slid down the chute, and it's been in flux ever since.
> 
> I voted for *R*eally *BS* drinker. Anybody who talks about it that much can't be a _real_ drinker. Or he wouldn't be able to talk. Vodka? I blow my nose in your direction. I'll put you under the table. Get a couple of gallons of Courvoisier and I'll be down to give you a full analysis.
> 
> With that out of the way, I'd guess that you don't do all that well with obsequious eye-fluttering with the fairer sex, but really hit your pace when dealing with the guys (HO or workers). Yea or nay?


Actually have no problem with either male or females both respond well. I do drink alot it is a cultural thing. I do it in the privacy of my house and don't drink and drive so in my mind it is fine. 

I stay stocked with what ever you need. My house is always open.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

silvertree said:


> That's that guys who just unscrewed the cap on the second bottle, they'll deny it tomorrow.


:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> RBS is one of my favorites, right behind ModernStyle, 480sparky, AboveAndBeyond, Ahren, alland1, andrew07, ARPPP, backhoe1, BCConstruction, BigSlick, Bill Z, Bob Kovacs, BobsLandscaping, bobsmith, boo, BrianHay, Bud Cline, carlosmg1991, celcon, ChainsawCharlie, Charles_cz, Chris G, ClemS, Coastal Pros, CrpntrFrk, Dan V., DeanV, deckman22, DJ9222, doubleaction, DQM, earthmover, ecr, electrichelper, firemike, Five Star, FPI, genecarp, George Z, GnB Co., Greg Di, hanco, Handymanservice, HanerEnterprise, harelip dog, hobknob, Home Work Pro, HomerJ, hydrofoiler, INTRA, Jason W, jcrenfrow, jeffatsquan, Jeremy E, Jesse Kirchhoff, jkfox624, *joasis*, Joe Wood, John Hyatt, JPF, katoman, kevjob, knucklehead, kpatrix, Leo G, loneframer, lowrder, lt142, mact60, mcci, Metrojoebarbs, mics_54, Mike Finley, Mike Taylor, Mike(VA), Mitch M, mojonba, Morning Wood, MR.WRENCH, nlgutters, Paragon Home Re, Paramount Contr, Patrick, paulie, pbranam, pfrech, platinumLLC, Railman, Randy Z, raskolnikov, Resta, rick0913, rickmccarthy, RickS, ruskent, rwa, samccard, Schmidt & Co, Scribbles, SDC, silvertree, Skye Builders, sledman, slowforthecones, SLSTech, SpecOne, stars13bars2, steves, tgeb, thom, Tinstaafl, Tom R, tomkcd, tomstruble, trptman, Tru_Blue, tsb, TxElectrician, Voiles, vwdave, wallmaxx, WarnerConstInc., Warren, WarriorWithWood, wowgold79wow,


Don't think you are at the bottom of the barrel, I didn't even make the long list. 

That could make me the village idiot's idiot:laughing:

Should my feelings be hurt?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Really Big Sphincter


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

S.o.t.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

That is always the topic here


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

silvertree said:


> _*"obsequious"*_ Ding, Ding, someone from contractor talk has been reading a dictionary.:shutup:


:blink: BAN!!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I love the guy really, he has been like an uncle to me.
Sure it maybe the type of uncle who always smells of beer and your mother always tells you not to set on his lap, but an uncle none the less.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

*R*ory's* B*ull *S*hizit?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate going to that uncle's house!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It's now up to 137.84%
I love it, a good ol' Chicago
style vote. :clap:
Apropos to the subject of 
the poll. :laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

A pro pus ?? Rory aint no hooker man, take it back


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Who?...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

silvertree said:


> _*"obsequious"*_ Ding, Ding, someone from contractor talk has been reading a dictionary.:shutup:


You? :laughing::jester:



rbsremodeling said:


> I stay stocked with what ever you need. My house is always open.


Late night honesty; as long as I can swing family and a roof, there's not much more I really need. :thumbsup:

But if I should make it down DC way, I'd castigate [that's for you, Silver] myself if I didn't look you up.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

If you expect me to be sequacious because of that last remark, it didn't happen.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

"The only people for me are the mad ones, the ones mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing but burn, burn, burn like fabulous roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars..."
--Jack Kerouak

:thumbsup:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

On the road to Big Sur Chris?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Indeed...

"All our best men are laughed at in this nightmare land."


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Remodels Buildings Superbly
Remodelings Best Servicez
Rory Beats Silvertree (j.k)

I look forward to your posts, you seem to have a real strong grasp on the industry, care for quality, are open minded (licensing), and enjoy a good drink with friends.

Rory Bleeds Smirnoff


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

Well the fact that Rory voted for himself 22 times has nothing to do with the final tally of the numbers..........


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

RBS...The "angry pessimistic man":

"He saw that all the struggles of life were incessant, laborious, painful, that nothing was done quickly, without labor, that it had to undergo a thousand fondlings, revisings, moldings, addings, removings, graftings, tearings, correctings, smoothings, rebuildings, reconsiderings, nailings, tackings, chippings, hammerings, hoistings, connectings — all the poor fumbling uncertain incompletions of human endeavor. They went on forever and were forever incomplete, far from perfect, refined, or smooth, full of terrible memories of failure and fears of failure, yet, in the way of things, somehow noble, complete, and shining in the end. This he could sense even from the old house they lived in, with its solidly built walls and floors that held together like rock: *some man, possibly an angry pessimistic man, had built the house long ago*, but the house stood, and his anger and pessimism and irritable labourious sweats were forgotten; the house stood, and other men lived in it and were sheltered well in it."

Kerouak had to have been a contractor in another life...


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

neolitic said:


> It's now up to 137.84%
> I love it, a good ol' Chicago
> style vote. :clap:
> Apropos to the subject of
> the poll. :laughing:


It's more than 100% because you can pick more than one option.

Therefore, there are more votes than there are people voting.

*R*ancid *B*ag *S*weat


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> RBS...The "angry pessimistic man":


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

"He is actually intelligent and knowledgeable"


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

where's the d-bag vote box? :laughing:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

When I came to CT and saw rbsremodeling I thought the name was a joke, it stood for- *Random Boner Syndrome remodeling*, then reading more and more of your posts I thought you had nice personality but you suffered from *Random Blood Sugar disorder*, on occasion your *Radar Bombardment System* was acting up... but putting all that aside Bro, as long as you not a member of *Royal Ballet School*... I don't care what everyone says about you... you OK :thumbsup: in my book :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Really Big Sphincter


*R*elishes 
*B*utt *
S*ervice!


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Well the fact that Rory voted for himself 22 times has nothing to do with the final tally of the numbers..........

Yeah, but how did he vote? Inquiring minds want to know. :shifty:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Winchester said:


> *R*ancid *B*ag *S*weat



That is just *NASTY*!


Even more so because of the fact that I "See Words". Not a pleasant vision!


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Really Big Slacker...:clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

*R*ory's *b*een *s*hot...by a bazooka toting, helmet wearing, grey goose drinking mad marmot with an attidude.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> rbs is a cool guy..... *although he does employ questionable subs or workers*... go figure.. it's d.c. and chocolate world.


 
Who looks questionable?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

..and what the hell is "chocolate world"? :confused1:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, what's a "chocolate world"?

Is that like Willie Wonka stuff?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

J F said:


> ..and what the hell is "chocolate world"? :confused1:


I assume he was referring to DC's nickname chocolate city or my Black employees. He might not know DC is 99.99% black. Its neither here or there. No offense taken its all comedy:thumbsup:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Yeah, what's a "chocolate world"?
> 
> Is that like Willie Wonka stuff?


Tourism Video promoting of the Land of Chocolate: http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/64132/detail/


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I thought it was one of them adult websites


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

HaHa, I really enjoyed that video.:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> I assume he was referring to DC's nickname chocolate city or my Black employees. He might not know DC is 99.99% black. Its neither here or there. No offense taken its all comedy:thumbsup:



gotchya. always wondered how marion got re-elected after the crack thing.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

J F said:


> gotchya. always wondered how marion got re-elected after the crack thing.


Marion Barry is a God in DC, He can do no wrong. They will whop ass over anyone slandering that fine man's name:blink:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You sir, are correct. Fine, fine gentleman, that Mr. Barry. :shifty:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I might take a trip to D.C. someday :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

J F said:


> You sir, are correct. Fine, fine gentleman, that Mr. Barry. :shifty:


He is being investigated again right now. He Just got arrest in July


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

only once?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...I mean, so far?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

J F said:


> I might take a trip to D.C. someday :laughing:


Hey, if it's anything like the video I posted, I'd like to go there someday too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'll have to take a look, I'm bad about not watching posted vids :whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Winchester said:


> Hey, if it's anything like the video I posted, I'd like to go there someday too :thumbup::thumbup:


Let me know when you plan on coming, 






























so I can alert the authorities:thumbsup:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I said rbs is a cool dude, he does however employ questionable subs or employees.... go figure it's d.c. chocolate world.... Mr. Marion Barry despite his run ins with the law represents the working man's rise to the top..I think Mr. Barry is a cool cat. He still manages to trump the guys that want to do him in..he represents the working man.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> I said rbs is a cool dude,* he does however employ questionable subs or employees.*... go figure it's d.c. chocolate world....


Who is questionable?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

deja vu.....:blink:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

your employees look questionable... dohh


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

alright, where in the hell are these "questionable" employees? (link please, if possible) :blink:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I could recall rbs posting some pics...those chocolate guys look questionable.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> I could recall rbs posting some pics...those chocolate guys look questionable.


 
Hmm gotcha know, two of my guys are from Bolivia.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:blink: okaaaay, so what's the problem? :blink:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

J F said:


> :blink: okaaaay, so what's the problem? :blink:


Hispanic looking = Illegal alien


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

you gotta be kiddin' me, right?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

slowforthecones said:


> I could recall rbs posting some pics...those chocolate guys look questionable.



Is that really what you're saying/wondering/accusing?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

So who is the questionable guys? Someone please tell Rory who are his questionable guys now... so he can go head question those "questionable" guys to be questionable fired or ...else be questionable still !!?? :shutup::whistling


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought it was because your guys posed for pictures while bent over that made them questionable. I didn't realize we were being racist around here.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:w00t: _ oh no you didn't_


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Most areas I assume that a lot of the hispanics in construction are illegal workers. There are a lot of them in Maryland.

Its a little different here. There are illegal workers, but there are also alot of legal hispanics. They apply through the local embassies for work visa's and usually work for about 5 years before they have to return home. 

After 911 it became harder for them to do this and now with the construction slow down the demand for labor has subsided enough that local guys can fill the labor burden.

The two that I work with are legal one is on a visa the other just became a citizen in October or November of 08.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...there we go


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> The two that I work with are legal one is on a visa the other just became a citizen in October or November of 08.


So which one was it that let you take pictures of his A$$ and put them on here :laughing:







Disclaimer: I could be wrong, it might not have been you, but for the sake of this conversation I'm sticking with my gut and saying that it was.


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

And for the record, I think RBS is a swell guy no matter how he asks his employees to pose or their race. He may be a bit of a snob when it comes to his booze, but he's a man of the people and for the people and I think we need more wise asses like him around here or things just tend to get a little boring.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

now you're just kissin' ass :w00t:


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

:laughing: Too Much???


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I think rbs is a windbag, full of his own foul pestilence...


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

It's not Marion Barry that is the problem... it's us White devils that are behind Marion Barry, He is part of the "New world order " club ya know. 

"D.C. Council member Marion Barry said the plan violates the Fourth Amendment, which bars illegal search and seizure." --- The Washington times article

If he wasn't useful in some way to the "Government" he would have been gone along time ago. 

"Life Is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you gonna get." -- *Forrest Gump*


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

out here in california... anything that resembles chocolate or illegal labor is suspect... we have major thefts on jobsites done by illegal amigos. sorry but I have to say us legit contractors getting ripped off more than one way by illegal amigos.


----------

